# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box LG Service Module LGS v1.03 - TOT flasher, MemoryTool and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box LG Service Module LGS v1.03 - TOT flasher, MemoryTool and more* 
- Flash engine
 TOT flashing support activated: Allow flash TOT files up to android 6.x 
 Flash speed improved
 Some bugfixes 
- FW reader
 New types supported 
- Service operations 
[ALL]: FRP unlock improved
[MTK]: NVM/Security operations improved 
- MemoryTool introduced
 Ultimate tool for custom flashing, modding, forensic and others operations!
 Allow work with device memory for:
 > Read any memory Region
 > Write any memory Region
 > Partial/Customize Flashing
 Support binary, factory and other files
 Session mode: Connect device once and make any operation what you want without re-connect 
- Other
Some bugfixes and improvements at all  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ali-ali

salam alykoume

----------


## aldin4

كلام جميل
وعمل راقي

----------

